# How many simultaneous streams can Genie support?



## uscpsycho (Oct 23, 2008)

On this page DirecTV says that you can connect up to 8 TV's to one Genie. However, in the fine print it says "_Limit of three remote viewings per Genie HD DVR at a time. *Limit three remote viewings per Genie HD DVR (model HR34 Advanced Whole-Home DVR) at a time. Remote viewing requires a model C31 Client, H25 HD Receiver(s) or RVU-enabled TV/device in each additional room, a SWiM network and Advanced Receiver Service ($25/mo.)_"

I am confused. Does this mean that you can have up to 8 connected Minis but only three of them can stream at a time? If so, is that three remote streams in addition to the TV that is directly connected to the DVR for a total of four feeds?

Does it make a difference if you are using wired or wireless Minis? Can you stream more if it is wired? And on that note, how is the performance of the wireless Minis?

TIA

EDIT: 
I finally found the answer to my question on DTV's FAQ page. Posting it here for anyone who stumbles upon this thread in the future.

How many TVs can a Genie HD DVR provide with DIRECTV service?
Genie can provide full HD DVR functionality and DIRECTV programming to up to eight connected TVs. However, only four TVs-including the TV connected directly to Genie-can show live or recorded content at the same time.

If you expect to have more than four TVs in use at the same time, we recommend using HD DVRs for those extra TVs to ensure the best entertainment experience.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

A Genie can only stream 3 programs to minis - either live tuner or recordings. You can have more connected but only use 3 at a time plus the TV the Genie is connected to. Other H2x receivers or HR2x DVRs can participate on the Whole Home network to share programs.

I doesn't make any difference if the clients are wired or wireless. The C41W wireless client works fine if the WVB (wireless video bridge - a closed access point) is positioned properly on the coax network.


----------

